# Looking for a Red Standard Poodle Breeder - UK



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! We have a few UK members who might drop by. Until someone closer to you geographically does, I'll add some general resources, which you may already know of.


*United Kingdom

The Kennel Club*
*The Kennel Club | Welcome to The Kennel Club website *
We are the UK’s largest organisation devoted to dog health, welfare and training. We work to ensure dogs live healthy, happy lives with responsible owners. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Kennel Club UK Health Testing Guidelines*
Potential dog owners should be aware that, at present, the application of various health screening results to breeding programmes is not always straightforward, and breeders may make choices for various reasons. A responsible breeder though, will always be willing to discuss relevant health issues with you. Breed clubs are often useful sources of breed-specific information.

*Toy Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.

DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders* should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing

The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Toy)>

*Miniature Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use* the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - OC
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests *can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Miniature)>

*Standard Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised *to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme
Eye testing
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use *the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Breed Club test - Sebaceous adenitis
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - vWD
DNA test - prcd-PRA
DNA test - PRA (rcd4)
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Standard)>

*Breeder Listings

All UK

Champdogs*
Champdogs Guide to Buying a Puppy 

*Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ® *
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.www.champdogs.co.uk

*Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ® *
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.www.champdogs.co.uk

*Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ® *
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.www.champdogs.co.uk

*Kennel Club UK Find a Puppy*

*Find a puppy | The Kennel Club *
Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Find a puppy | The Kennel Club *
Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Find a puppy | The Kennel Club *
Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Kennel Club Assured Breeders*
*Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club *
Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club *
Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club *
Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area. www.thekennelclub.org.uk


----------



## C G (Oct 4, 2021)

Annie Clark said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking for a breeder we would love a red standard poodle to join our family in Devon. Any help would be useful we already have a labradoodle called Binky we would like her to have a sister x
> [/QUO
> Did you find one?


----------

